# YouCam Perfect photo-editing app



## Dawn (Oct 1, 2019)

​






*YouCam Perfect* is here to help you create the perfect picture each and every time. This user-friendly, photo-editing app provides you with the professional functionality you need to enhance your favorite looks. Check out some of the amazing tools YouCam Perfect has to offer:

*Auto Beautifying Effects*
YouCam Perfect provides 14 real-time skin beautification effects for instantly beautiful selfies. Whether you want a glamourous or naturally beautiful look, you can apply and see the effects before taking your selfie!

*Frames & Collages *
Give your self-portraits a touch of elegance with a series of beautifully designed frames, collages, and scene templates. Take your photos to the next level with text bubbles, paint brushes, overlays and other great additions

*Hands Free Selfies*
Now you can take photos without even touching your screen! Wave Capture lets you trigger photos with just the wave of your hand, perfect for taking selfies and group shots

*And So Much More! *

Download *YouCam Perfect* today and see why you'll never need another photo-editing app again! Available in the App Store and on Google Play​


----------

